# Help with names and colour... Please.



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is your mare brown or faded black? And is the stallion heterozygous or homozygous for tobiano?

Depending on these factors, you have at least a 50% chance of a spotted baby, which could have a base color of black, bay, brown, or possibly chestnut.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm giving this my first go at baby names so i'm sorry if its not good, but i thought of Meg's New Icon It just popped into my head, so i don't know how good it is.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i'm giving this my first go at baby names so i'm sorry if its not good, but i thought of Meg's New Icon It just popped into my head, so i don't know how good it is.


That would be great, thanks.  But sadly it has to begin with the name Icon. Thanks heaps for trying though. :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Is your mare brown or faded black? And is the stallion heterozygous or homozygous for tobiano?
> 
> Depending on these factors, you have at least a 50% chance of a spotted baby, which could have a base color of black, bay, brown, or possibly chestnut.


lol. I'd say she's brown. But in the winter she does look black. She's a strange one. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Let's try round 2 lol

This one is kinda silly, but Icon Do It (said like I can do it)
But i will come up with some more

Icon of the Day
Icon Stick By Meg (another one of those silly ones)
Icon Dandy


hope these are a little better


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Do you know if the stallion is homozygous? That would be cool if you had a painted baby! 

Who will you be registering the baby with?

Does Meg have more to her name?

I am not really good at the name game (hence my post about my own baby  ), but it is fun to try playing around with.

Icon's Reflection, Icon's best reflection
Icon's Ripple
Icon's Hope, Icon's only hope
Icon's Angel
Icon's first memory, Icon's best memory, Icon in memory
Icon's first Image, Icon's best image, Icon is an Image, Icon in an image
Icon in a look
Icon's pretty picture, Icon's faded picture
Icon's crystal image, Icon's clearest image, Icon's mirror image

Okay, that was fun, I am stumped for now


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

AKpaintlover, you came up with such great names. Mine look like poo compared to yours.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Iconic Image
Icon Intrigue
Icon Inspired
Icon Diva
Icon Fine Design
Icon Kalypso


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> Do you know if the stallion is homozygous? That would be cool if you had a painted baby!
> 
> Who will you be registering the baby with?
> 
> Does Meg have more to her name?


  I'm not sure to be honest. I think he has only ever thrown one solid in colour. 

Baby will be registered with the British Warmblood Society. Thats the papers I've received.

Meg is really Megan. I've only ever called meg, or Meggymoo. lol. Boring I know. :lol: 

Everyone thanks so much for the names. They're all fantastic.

And Appylover31803, I dont think your name is poo at all. Its brilliant, quirky....... thankyou. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Icons Image of Nutmeg

Sorry just popped into my head


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just thought of a couple more

Icon's megabyte mouse (very computer themed) you could call it mouse
Icon's megalomania you could call it galoman 
Icon's in the Gloaming (you know.. twilight time) 
Oh well nice try :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Meggymoo.

They are quirky lol I'm really into taking a simple word and making it sound like something else. I think its really cool


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha ha the first thing that popped into my boyfriend's head was "Icon Do It" or "Icon Do It Best" .. he loves silly names like that. He says my next horse is going to be called "Peanut" regardless of what I want.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> He says my next horse is going to be called "Peanut" regardless of what I want.


At my old stable, there was a pony name Peanut. He had the cutest little trot and canter, w here he would pick up his front feet. It was so adorable. I think he was a retired show pony. He had such a little attitude on him for being an old guy (i think he was around 15 or 20 when the owner got him)


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

stealing Vidaloco's words but twisting them. how bout Icon's Nutmeg


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> > Quote:
> > He says my next horse is going to be called "Peanut" regardless of what I want.
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe cute! I love the name, I have no idea why. Maybe it's because it's sweet of Rick to take an interest? I dunno.. but I like it  [/quote]


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

ok here it goes...hehe


* Iconic Dreamer
* Iconic Shake
* Iconic's magic
* Icona meg (no idea where that one came from lol)

There we goes hehe :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thankyou.  

There's a great selection of names there from everyone. You'll all have to help me decide when he/she is born and I'm able to post pics.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

That would be awesome  
Goodluck, once again hehe :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waiting for foals is always very exciting. Make sure to keep us posted on how things move along!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

how about just Iconic :?:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll give you some of my random ideas.....if they're terrible I appologize

Icon of my Heart
Icon's Little moo
Icon of Grace
Icon Design
Icon Cyclone
Icon Flying High
Icon Dream
Icon Fantasy
Icon Inferno


Sorry if I repeated one too....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Fashion Icon ?


Or something like that... Fashun Eyecon, Fashun Ikon, Fashion Ikon.... etc etc?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Meggymoo, How exciting! Ok here's my attempt at names.
Icon of York...paddock name caled be Yorky..lol
Icon in/of the Shire.
OK this is a hard one..hehe but have thought of some paddock names around Icon lol.
Ice, Iceman and one for a filly...connie.
Ok so don't laugh too hard...lol.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

"waves arm about frantically" I got some more...hehe.
Icon's Reflection, Icon's musician, Icon's mirror image....ok I admit I looked at Icon's Image's pedigree. :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tumai!  

Gosh I haven't seen you about the threads for ages. I hope all is well? :wink: 

I love those names, I have a huge collection to choose from now. As soon as baby arrives I'm going to post pics and do a poll for names.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have finally just called my baby "Cobalt". It took me about 2 months to finally decide what his name would be. His Registered name is "Cache Dawn Taxes" but I wanted a barn name.








[/img]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I like 
Icon's Tarnished Gold
Icon's Two Step
Iconator
Icon Is Here
Iconic Temptation
Icon Gots Moves
Iconic Splatter Paint
Iconic Painting
Icon Painted First
Icon's Paint Brush
Icon's Painting
Icon Wanted Painting
Icon's Fluid Paint
Icon's Beautiful Move
Icon High Step
Icon Moves
Iconic Transition
Icona Painting
Icons Are Everywhere
Icon Was Here
Icon's Dramatic Move
Iconic Dancer
Icon's High Jump
Icona Star Struck
Icon Can Move
Icon Wants Love
Iconic Love Bug
Icona Wants Money
Iconic Dirty Cheater
Icon Spitfire

Those are just some that came to mind.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow delete! They're great, thank you.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Meggymoo, 

how close is she?? You must be beside yourself by now!! I am getting anxious with about 6 weeks still. You must be down to any day? Is she past due?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi AK, Her official due date is Sunday. But the vet says it will be any day now. She's so fed up, bless her. I can tell you, I'm absolutely worn out, I cant sleep properly. We've got a camera hooked up, so i can check her through the night, I seem to spend half my time watching. :roll: 
She's bagged up, and bottom muscles are loose. I'm like a cat on hot bricks! 

I've posted pics now in Horse Pictures, under the topic, Megs baby belly.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's so exciting Meggy! That's a great idea to have a camera hooked up.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohgeeze =D Thats exciting. Im excited for you.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you.   

I've just come in from stables now. Her bag is even bigger today. And she's drinking loads more too. Cant be too much longer now.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

You'll have a pretty baby. Good luck!
Keep us updated, and post pictures!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I have really wanted to hook up a camera that I can watch from the house...how did you do it?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

We borrowed it from the vet. It plugs into an electric socket or you can run it off very big batteries. It then picks up from a small cordless receiver that connects to your tv. I'd recommend getting one, I'd dread to think how I would be without mine.


----------



## MemoryForStormy (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi there! Well I haven't much posted around here but I would like to offer some advice:

Horse names are not just given, they are earned based on personality and breed. Firey ones could be named Rowdy or Spirit.

But personally I prefer to name my animals in other languages, Egyptian for cats, Native American for horses, Celtic for fish


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree names are earned. I was asking for names so that when Megs baby arrives, I may be able to "hopefully" choose one from the wide selection that members are offering.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Icon's Special Request


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

*And is the stallion heterozygous or homozygous for tobiano?*

My guess is that he is not homozygous. His web page references the possibility of non-coloured foals. It could just be that they have not had him tested or they have and he can throw a colored foal. Either way he is good looking.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Icon's Special Request



Oh wow.. I love that one!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > Icon's Special Request
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I am going to be a magician! Now, let me perform my magical duties. NO INTERRUPTIONS! MEG! I, THE GREATEST FORM OF DEITY, AM COMMANDING YOU TO PUSH THAT BABY OUT OF YOUR BIRTH CANAL NOW!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Holly mowly! Wow! The dad is a stunner, and so is your little girl Meggy. :wink: She's due real soon, 4 days to be exact, (even though its approx). :lol: I'm sure they'll produce a fab foal. Good on ya for breeding! I hope to see in the future about the foals progress etc. :wink: :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you Harlee and Rach,  

I'm hoping its going to happen soon, I feel exhausted! :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry if it's already been said but what colour is it expected to be? I'm not that good at colour breeding :roll:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry again, I have just started to read this post, but what gender?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

No idea till he she "eventually" pops out. :lol: 

I'd ideally like a Colt, but obviously not to keep in tact. But I'll be happy with either as long as he/she is healthy.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool!I can't wait to see pics! *Gasp!* She's due today!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I know. No baby yet though! I dont think she'll be long. Who knows I could be still saying this in two weeks time! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah! speaking of birth, my aunty had her baby today at 2:55am! Rhys and his middle name is Joel they named him. So cute! gonna see him tomorrow night


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats to your aunt Rach.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, everyday I come to this thread, just waiting to see and hear some news... :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's still hanging on to that baby. Either that or he/she doesn't want to come out yet. I'm back to work on Tuesday, so you watch, she'll decide to have it early ours of Tuesday morning. She's a week overdue now. Little monkey she is, Pity I cant get her to have a hot bath or take take her out for a curry! :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

this her first faol?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Kt, No she last foaled about 3 years ago.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure she will. They always manage to hang off until your not there...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

was the last foal late too??, how about icon's hide n seak ? perfect name for a late foal.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol, I like that!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like that one too!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

What about naming the foal Surprise?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a cute one Rach, I beginning to think this foal in never going to put in an appearance. :roll:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you had a recent vet check?
She hasn't got/had a phantom pregnancy has she? One of me best friend's dog had a phantom pregnancy then they tried again and it worked. She had the belly and everything. Hmm, maybe a misscarriage? When was the last time you got her vet checked?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

There's definatley a baby in there. She was last checked over about 10 days ago. Baby keeps shifting around, so its still alive. It just doesn't want to come out. Stubborn little thing. :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ohhh! Well, that's some good news. Maybe it's just over due? Prolly nothing is wrong like you said and it just doesn't wanna come out! lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Meg, I am sure you have read this, or the vet has told you, but I read in my foaling manual that it is not unheard of for the foaling range to go as early as 300 days or as late as 400 days! It also said the mares due to foal earlier in the season will tend to foal a little late as a natural sort of weather precaution I guess. 

Meg, what signs are you looking for before you call the vet out when she begins to foal? How are you checking her? I have been reading a lot lately, and am just unsure of how to time things.  I know that they do this plenty of times totally naturally, but I get freaked out about reading how complicated it can get.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Ak, I've read countless books, as to what to look for. A lot of which she is doing already. :roll: I'm finding it all a bit confusing as one book says one thing and another something similar but a little different. 
She has all the signs, tail area soft and muscles relaxed around it. They feel soft and jelly to the touch. Her bag is huge, hard and very warm, but it doesn't look like she's waxing, but apparently some mares dont. Her girlie area is long and loose. Her belly is huge and low, and she is restless throughout the night. She will turn now and again to look at her belly and let out a groan.... and I think oh is she starting! Yippee, only for her to continue eating or then go to sleep! 
I suppose until I see it actually happening, I wont really know what I'm looking for, except the obvious, hopefully two front feet and a little nose coming out first. :lol: My vet only lives 2 mins drive away, so I know he can come asap.
I think her hanging on is a lot to do with the weather. We've been having snow the past few days. I know it will be anyday now, but I feel like I've been waiting forever! :lol: 
She's been a bit restless this evening so far. She'll eat a bit of hay and then go for a mooch around her stable. She keeps lifting her tail too, so thats either a sign of things to come or she has bad wind! :lol: Most likely the latter. 
I'm back to work tomorrow so you watch her foal then.....


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I remember reading something about them developing gas.  One of the signs that I read about was the mucus plug being released, which is supposed to happen between 24-48 hours before foaling. I am not really sure what this is supposed to look like though ?? That is so nice that your vet is close...if all else fails, you can just call when her water breaks. 

When you have time and energy after the foaling, I would love a description of what sort of things happened around the actual foaling. It was helpful for me to just read about the signs you are seeing now .


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Ha ha, I will do my best to provide you with a second by second, detailed by detailed description. :wink: Knowing Meg I'll probably miss the whole thing! :lol: 

You haven't got long to go have you?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

A little over 3 weeks if she does not go over. I am thinking that the weather should be pretty nice by then though.  She is finally starting to look really big - but does not yet look too uncomfortable. The time is passing painfully slow for me though!! I suppose it gives me more time to browse through my reading and take some key notes. 

Do you have a little foaling kit going? If so, what do you have in it? My main book suggests one, but if the vet is coming, is it necessary?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I've not really got a foal kit together. I do have a HUGE first aid kit, and my vet has ordered some milk in, just in case things go horribly wrong. 
I've got my purple spray to hand too. For spraying the umbilical cord. But I haven't anything else.


----------



## Pempikl (Mar 25, 2008)

Based on what little genetic information I have from the two horses your colour odds are as follows...

Bay tobiano-32.81%
Bay-32.81%
Black tobiano-10.94%
Black-10.94%
Chestnut tobiano-6.25%
Chestnut-6.25%

But, I saw that she's had a foal before. If you give me the colour of that foal and the foal's sire, then I can make the colour predictions more acurate.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for those Pempikl!  

I'm not sure what she was bred to before or what her foal was like, it was way before I got her.


----------



## Pempikl (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah well, all that means is that I can't be more specific. But those are going to be your colour choices, so baby will be one of those. I guess it's the just the odds that will be changed. Either way, hopefully the baby will make an appearance here soon, and we'll be able to stop guessing. :wink:


----------

